# Some recent pens



## arkie (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been on a cigar pen kick - I really like those pens!

[attachment=2354] Curly ash

[attachment=2355] Yellowheart

[attachment=2356] Bethlehem Olive Wood


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice. I really like the cigar pens as well. They are fun to make and just look good. Its a nice change from the 7mm pens too. I just ordered a whole bunch of cigar parts from Berea that should be here tomorrow!!

I like that olive wood. I also ordered some of the exhibition grade bethlaham olive wood from psi. I still havnt decided what kinda pen to use those for but the blanks look great!!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicely done! That curly ash is pick of the litter for me.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice work! Love them!


----------



## arkie (Mar 1, 2012)

I got a deal on some ultra-cigar kits and have started to use them too.

[attachment=2361] Ziricote - first time I've turned this wood

[attachment=2362] Cocobolo is a favorite wood choice

[attachment=2363] Redheart. Well that's what it was labeled, though the grain looks a bit odd. I like it anyway.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2012)

Love me some Ziricote. Nice pens.


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are classy nice pens. Rick


----------



## BarbS (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful pens! 



arkie said:


> I got a deal on some ultra-cigar kits and have started to use them too.
> 
> Ziricote - first time I've turned this wood
> 
> ...


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 4, 2012)

I really like your pens using the ultra cigar kits


----------



## EricJS (Mar 4, 2012)

Very Nice! Cigar is my favorite to show off a beautiful exotic or burl.

Eric


----------



## jd99 (Mar 6, 2012)

Those are some great looking cigars, where did you get the ultra cigar kits from, I'd like to get some of those.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## arkie (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe they are a Berea product, also available through Woodcraft. Berea website says they are not presently available. I ran into a real deal on IAP - guy was selling out of the pen business. When he priced them I took all he had.



jd99 said:


> Those are some great looking cigars, where did you get the ultra cigar kits from, I'd like to get some of those.
> 
> Thanks
> Danny


----------

